
Show HN: Picnic – Using synced filesystems for realtime collaboration in Sketch - akumpf
http://picnic.design/
======
mattmattmatt
TL:DR - this is a plugin that lets users collaborate on a native OSX design
app called Sketch by reading/writing files on any synced filesystem (google
drive, dropbox, sync, etc.).

~~~
akumpf
It's essentially google-docs style collaboration (multiple users in a single
doc), but doesn't require a dedicated server and has to get around using all
the diff/match/patch magic you can apply when working mainly with text (since
Sketch uses lots of binary files).

What's particularly cool is making an existing app collaborative by simply
creating a plugin and leveraging realtime syncing services. Curious how many
other apps could use this same approach. :)

